# Help with my first BONSAI tree....



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I just received a Bonsai tree as a gift but I don't know how to care for it -- does anybody have one here? It does not seem to be potted in soil but rather something very rocky, sort of like fine aquarium gravel. I have been watering it with aquarium water but not sure how much or anything related.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

No idea ------ can they live underwater???????


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

They'll plant them on rocks or pebbles in a tray so that water sits under the tree. This standing water slowly evaporates and helps keep the humidity levels right, without drowning it. 

If you Google for bonsai you'll find plenty of information on styles, care, etc.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

All I know is that you can cut the stem and replant them.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

First thing to do is figure out what species of plant you have. That will make a difference in what the care is. temperate species will need to have a freeze protected wintering and tropicals can be kept indoors.

The species will also give you some idea as to how moist to keep them. What ever it is they shouldn't be getting bone dry since the container they are in is so small. Humidity is important, a catch pan with gravel placed so the pot isn't sitting in water will help that.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll post a pic today


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.helpfulgardener.com/bonsai/

http://www.brusselsbonsai.com/care/index.shtml


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Here are the pictures:


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

As suggested, place on tray of pebbles with water to add humidity. The little
conifer (looks like a specie of juniper) will dry out quickly in heated houses, so
take to the kitchen sink and spray the foliage at least twice a day. Feed 1/4
strength fertilizer weekly. Also place in east window, requires good filtered
sunlight. By your photos, it looks to be trained for a cascade, or semi-cascade
style, good luck!

Bill

ps it's more fun to go into the mountains to get your own specimens. My
favorite was hemlock.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.bonsaisite.com

I think I'm gonna try this. Have always wanted to. Would look sweet sitting inbetween nanos.


----------

